

Ask HN: Payment alternatives to Paypal? - nikentic

We are expanding our payment alternatives. Previously we have used Paypal and Payson but Payson removed the possibility to use Credit Cards through us as we are a VPN service.<p>Do you have any other processors to recommend? We have looked at Plimus and Braintree.
======
yogo
[http://stripe.com](http://stripe.com) and
[http://balancedpayments.com](http://balancedpayments.com)

Braintree recently got acquired by PayPal btw.

------
jaachan
There's [http://www.wmtransfer.com/](http://www.wmtransfer.com/), besides
Bitcoin/Litecoin, obviously.

